# What's the life expectancy of a TBII glued joint?



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

I have taken to using all glue (no screws) to hold my projects together. Not sure why, because there is nothing wrong with a good screw, and for kitchen cabinets and the like I would use them. But, for many of my projects they just don't seem to fit (not that I have done tons). So I do some sort of wood joint and Titebond II it. Usually, a dado or dovetail. So, my question is, in 23 years, 4 months, 15 days, and 3 minutes (or sooner), are they going to dry out and fall apart? Or, do they hold for 100 years? The TB web site was only helpful on pre-used shelf life.

Thanks.

Anthony.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Based on the fact that adhesives get beter with time and technology, I would venture to say that an unstressed glue joint will probably last at least 100 years. Old animal hide glue has unstressed joints lasting a 100 years or more and stresses joints lasting at least 50, so................the newer the better.


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure if it is better to reply thanks or do the little thanks link, so I am doing both. I figured as much, but I always like a little verification.

So, thanks. :smile:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Not exactly sure but moisture is its main enemy.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Screws and nails are "fasteners" until the glue dries. Don't know what you meant by your kitchen cabinet analogy. If you mean joining the boxes together or to the wall than screws would be proper. In a raw wood to wood joint glue is proper. You will not get a chance to see a proper glue joint fail in your lifetime


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

My exterior sign made of 1x8 #2 pine is 66"x168" , and is joined using only Titebond original adhesive. (It's all we had in 1987) It still has no seperation at the glue lines. I finished it with solid color stain and have recoated it once about nine years ago. Northern Michigan weather shows no mercy in testing anything we put outside, so you can use my experiment as a reference point if you wish.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

along the same lines, is there a difference is strength of or life of titebond 2 or titebond 3?


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

never mind, I found it, titebond 3 is 4,000 psi and 2 is 3,750


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys. Yes, I meant to hold the boxes together. I have not had any issues so far, and it seems like all people agree glue is fine for years.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

*From Franklin Adhesives*

I asked the folks at Franklin (Manufacturer of Titebond) and here is their response.

It can be tricky to keep track of forum registrations, so I’ll give you my response and full permission to quote me in the thread.

PVA based wood glues were developed during the 1940s, and in terms of common usage their history goes back about 50 years. Much of this thread has focused on unstressed joints, but examples of furniture and musical instruments assembled using Titebond Original in the early 60s are known to still be holding up very well. Catalyzed Cross-Linking PVA such as Titebond II and Titebond III introduce water resistance, which may further improve the longevity of joints exposed to moisture. Provided that the joints are well mated I would not be surprised in the least for them to hold up for centuries, as they are highly resistant to water and impervious to biodegradation. I fully agree with the sentiment of the above poster that one will not live to see a proper glue joint fail.

Feel free to contact me if I can be of any further assistance.

Hugh D. Evans
Technical Specialist


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow. That was very nice. The biodegradation was exactly what I was concerned about. Woohoo!

Thanks a lot.


----------

